# Online Cubing Competition! Cubing at home



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi Cubers,

Are you feeling bored at home with no competitions around you? Well, I have organized an online competition just for you! Before you fill in the form, make sure to read the instructions!

How this competition works:
-The 30 competitors will receive an email from M C at October 9 and follow the instructions there.
-I will announce the winners in that email after the competition ends.
Notes:
- Please note that there are no prizes to the podium winners, this competition is just for fun!
-There is a limit to 30 competitors
-No cheating as it won't do you any good!
-You will be disqualified if I feel that your results are not acceptable
-The date of the competition is October 9
-You may attend more than 1 event
-You will be given the whole day to submit your results
Please ask your questions in the comments below.

Thank you.

If you would like me to do more competitions like this, please tell me in the comments below!


Here is the link to sign up for the competition: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...qYB6TBWnIgWOQZbsG8OoPx1w/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 4, 2021)

Can you only participate in 1 event?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 4, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Can you only participate in 1 event?


You can participate in more than one event


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 4, 2021)

Do you have to have a camera? Because I don't have one...


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Do you have to have a camera? Because I don't have one...


No. You just enter your results in the Google form I will provide you later


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 4, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Can you only participate in 1 event?


It physically will not let you select more than 1


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 4, 2021)

Can you please change the signup sheet so that you can choose more than 1 event?


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 4, 2021)

I signed up


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> I signed up


Get an unofficial 3.46 for me Lukas


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Get an unofficial 3.46 for me Lukas


I only signed up for 2x2 so thats realistic. I want to do all the events tho.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> I only signed up for 2x2 so thats realistic. I want to do all the events tho.


Yeah, under "What are you look forward to" or whatever i just put, "I want to do all the events but you can only choose 1"


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 4, 2021)

alright so you just submit your times on the ninth?

Also is it live?


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 4, 2021)

Hmm. I guess I will participate. It's pretty small anyway.


----------



## Garf (Oct 4, 2021)

4x4 right here. Just ordered the YJ MGC 4x4, so I will be able to try out a good cube.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

Ok, I changed the settings so you can attend more than 1. 


LukasCubes said:


> I only signed up for 2x2 so thats realistic. I want to do all the event


Don't worry, I will allow you to attend all since you want to. Any others who signed up but want to change can inform me here


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Yeah, under "What are you look forward to" or whatever i just put, "I want to do all the events but you can only choose 1"


Which are the other events you would like to participate in? Please tell me here


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> 4x4 right here. Just ordered the YJ MGC 4x4, so I will be able to try out a good cube.





CubeRed said:


> Hmm. I guess I will participate. It's pretty small anyway.


Great! Thank you for participating! Do you want to attend any more events? Do tell me quickly so I can make the changes.



CFOP INC said:


> alright so you just submit your times on the ninth?
> 
> Also is it live?


Yes. I will sent you the google form. It is live so you will need to enter the google form within that time if not you will be disqualified. Do you want to join more events? You can tell me now


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 5, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> You will be disqualified if I feel that your results are not acceptable


So what does that mean, exactly? Do we need to have a certain average in 3x3? Or is it for the second round? Is it the cutoff point? So its not open to everyone with an average? Or is it worded incorrectly?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> So what does that mean, exactly? Do we need to have a certain average in 3x3? Or is it for the second round? Is it the cutoff point? So its not open to everyone with an average? Or is it worded incorrectly?


Means that if your results is under world record, you are OUT


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 5, 2021)

Wait, is this like a tournament?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Wait, is this like a tournament?


YEP 
Do you wanna participate in other events


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 5, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Means that if your results is under world record, you are OUT


Wait what? So can we enter with a 21 average? What about those who can set a UWR?


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 5, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Yes. I will sent you the google form. It is live so you will need to enter the google form within that time if not you will be disqualified.


I won't join any other events. So how long is the time span for the entry?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I won't join any other events. So how long is the time span for the entry


the whole day


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 5, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> 45 min for each event


Wait, aren't all the competitors in different timezones? How are you arranging that?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Wait, aren't all the competitors in different timezones? How are you arranging that?


You will see. I cannot explain much now. Just check your gmail at october 9


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 5, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> You will see. I cannot explain much now. Just check your gmail at october 9


Ok... I trust you.
They say you should not trust people you met online...


----------



## Garf (Oct 5, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Hi Cubers,
> 
> Are you feeling bored at home with no competitions around you? Well, I have organized an online competition just for you! Before you fill in the form, make sure to read the instructions!
> 
> ...


So on October 9th... after we get the email, will it say we have to be in a zoom call, or there is a certain time we can compete, or what? I think that the idea of competing online is cool, but I don't know the platform.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> So on October 9th... after we get the email, will it say we have to be in a zoom call, or there is a certain time we can compete, or what? I think that the idea of competing online is cool, but I don't know the platform.


Its not zoom its google form. I will sent you 2 forms. One will be the scramble form and the other one will be the video form. You will have to sent me a video with your results if you want to be in final round. Otherwise, you don't have to sent me a video if you think you cannot make it

Are you participating in other events


----------



## Garf (Oct 5, 2021)

Alright. Sounds good.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright. Sounds good.


Sorry I made a mistake you would have to submit videos if you want to be in FINAL round. 
Otherwise it's okay. You can use phone or laptop or any device to shoot your video.
Please invite some of your cubing friends to join as there currently aren't enough participants


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 5, 2021)

Looks like I can not do the final round can't film.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Looks like I can not do the final round can't film


Sorry for you. You can just use your phone or laptop actually


----------



## Garf (Oct 5, 2021)

Can you give us an update on the total amount of people for each event?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Can you give us an update on the total amount of people for each event?


For now 9 participants
4 more days, hopefully can make 25 at least


----------



## Garf (Oct 5, 2021)

Okay.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi guys,
there currently aren't enough competitors.
So please ask some of your speedsolving friends to attend this comp so it can be more fun


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm interested in it actually. I'll join


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Oct 5, 2021)

Sounds cool, i’m in


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 5, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Sounds cool, i’m in


Thanks!


Melvintnh327 said:


> I'm interested in it actually. I'll join


Thanks!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 5, 2021)

When does registration close? The reason I haven't joined yet is because you haven't given to much info.



Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> You will see. I cannot explain much now. Just check your gmail at october 9



And that isn't a very trustworthy thing to say when you're organizing something like this. You should be a bit more helpful.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 6, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> When does registration close? The reason I haven't joined yet is because you haven't given to much info.
> 
> 
> 
> And that isn't a very trustworthy thing to say when you're organizing something like this. You should be a bit more helpful.


Registration closes at October 8.
What else do you want to know


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 6, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> When does registration close? The reason I haven't joined yet is because you haven't given to much info.
> 
> 
> 
> And that isn't a very trustworthy thing to say when you're organizing something like this. You should be a bit more helpful.


I'm sorry if I was not helpful. I was very busy when I replied that so I didn't explain much. I can let the competitors have the whole day to scramble and enter their results if you are afraid of timezones. Is that alright for you?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 6, 2021)

This is my first time organizing a comp, so things didn't go as well as expected


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 6, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> What else do you want to know


I just wanted to know how the rounds progress and the time slots for each round/event. How many rounds are there?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 6, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I just wanted to know how the rounds progress and the time slots for each round/event. How many rounds are there?


It depends on the number of people attending


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 6, 2021)

If there is many people attending that event then we can have 3 rounds
If there is too little people attending that event then we will only have 1 round
If the amount of people attending is in between the above situations then we will have 2 rounds


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 7, 2021)

Tomorrow the registration will end
I will inform you when the registration is closed tomorrow. So, if you haven't registed for this comp, please do so now!


----------



## BraydenAdamsSolves (Oct 7, 2021)

Just registered, what time will we get on email on the ninth?


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 7, 2021)

BraydenAdamsSolves said:


> Just registered, what time will we get on email on the ninth?


He's in a way different timezone, so he probably won't reply until later tonight.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 8, 2021)

BraydenAdamsSolves said:


> Just registered, what time will we get on email on the ninth?


1am SGT. You can enter your results from 1am 9 October SGT to 1am 11 October SGT. You can convert this time to your timezone


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 8, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> He's in a way different timezone, so he probably won't reply until later tonight.


Lol


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 8, 2021)

REGISTRATION IS CLOSED!
I won't be accepting ANY responses now.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 8, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> 1am SGT. You can enter your results from 1am 9 October SGT to 1am 11 October SGT. You can convert this time to your timezone


That's 6AM LOL!
Me and the boys at 6 AM shuffling them 3x3s


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> That's 6AM LOL!
> Me and the boys at 6 AM shuffling them 3x3s


You don't have to do it at 6AM. You can enter your results later. This form is opened for about 2 days


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 8, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> You don't have to do it at 6AM. You can enter your results later. This form is opened for about 2 days


Ok then. I might do it later since I have to study. Also, how many registrations are there?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Ok then. I might do it later since I have to study. Also, how many registrations are there?


16. Really less but almost everyone participated in ALL events.

Btw I'm using my sister's old account to sent to you guys. lol


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 8, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> 16. Really less but almost everyone participated in ALL events.
> 
> Btw I'm using my sister's old account to sent to you guys. lol


The smaller the comp, the better my chance of actually getting a resonable place! I mean I already have 16th secured, right?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 8, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> 16. Really less but almost everyone participated in ALL events.
> 
> Btw I'm using my sister's old account to sent to you guys. lol


I use my sis old account coz it's like MY account now.



CubeRed said:


> The smaller the comp, the better my chance of actually getting a resonable place! I mean I already have 16th secured, right?



Lol, yeah! .


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 8, 2021)

Can you make like a competitors list or does that come with the email? I want to see who I am up against.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Can you make like a competitors list or does that come with the email? I want to see who I am up against.


Hmm...I'm quite busy scheduling the emails now. You can see the competitors you're up against in the emails. You will be able to see their emails. Is that alright for you?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 8, 2021)

BraydenAdamsSolves said:


> Just registered, what time will we get on email on the ninth?


Only the 3x3 OH post has been sent.
But you are not able to access the form so yeah
The others will be send at 1AM SGT


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Me and the boys at 6 AM shuffling them 3x3s


me and the boys shuffling at 6 am


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi, um, can I change my email address for submitting the forms?


----------



## GohCuber (Oct 9, 2021)

5. (27.784) L' F U' D2 B' U' L U' F U R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 L'
I did not enter but i just got this PB so i am posting


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 9, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Hi, um, can I change my email address for submitting the forms?


Yeah sure
Please submit videos if you can

THe comp has started guys
So far nby submitted videos
sed

Never mind. YOU don't have to submit videos if you can't.
You will still BE able to enter the final. But you still can get a higher chance at winning if you submit


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Oct 9, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Yeah sure
> Please submit videos if you can
> 
> THe comp has started guys
> ...


Surely the winner is whoever gets the fastest times though, nothing to do with the videos


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 9, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Surely the winner is whoever gets the fastest times though, nothing to do with the videos


Yeahhhh true but the videos are like the evidence. To see if you cheat

A lot of people tend to cheat.


----------



## BraydenAdamsSolves (Oct 9, 2021)

What do you mean you have a higher chance of winning if you submit videos though? Like the winner is the person with the fastest times right?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 9, 2021)

BraydenAdamsSolves said:


> What do you mean you have a higher chance of winning if you submit videos though? Like the winner is the person with the fastest times right?


Uhh... Like it's better to submit your videos. If you get a insanely fast record, then you might have to submit your video so I won't think that you cheated.

And... Please enter your results before 11 Oct. There is only 5 competitors who had already entered their results


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 9, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> And... Please enter your results before 11 Oct. There is only 5 competitors who had already entered their results


I'll do it a bit after.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I'll do it a bit after.


Okay, thanks.

@BraydenAdamsSolves I'm not able to see your videos. But it's okay. I know you've tried and you probably didn't cheat if you posted that video.
@cuberswoop I saw your videos. Your solves were epic!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 10, 2021)

Submitted. It was a bit of a hassle to film, put in drive, email on to an account that actually works, copy link and then fill out the forms.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Submitted. It was a bit of a hassle to film, put in drive, email on to an account that actually works, copy link and then fill out the forms.


Thanks for submitting! I'll announce the results tomorrow. Round 2 will start on 12 Oct.

Your solves were really great! Noice


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 10, 2021)

Update: @TheEpicCuber, @LukasCubes and MANY others have not submitted yet...


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 10, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> @cuberswoop I saw your videos. Your solves were epic!


oh heck yes. Good thing I didn't post my oh videos...


----------



## Garf (Oct 10, 2021)

Look, my computer is being ************ slow, and I can't get my video for 4x4 from my phone to my computer.


----------



## BraydenAdamsSolves (Oct 10, 2021)

@Ultimatecuber0814 ok sorry you weren't able to see them, next time I'll livestream them on yt and then just send the finished live.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 10, 2021)

Are the results out?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 11, 2021)

BraydenAdamsSolves said:


> @Ultimatecuber0814 ok sorry you weren't able to see them, next time I'll livestream them on yt and then just send the finished live.


Ok. Never mind

@CubeRed I’ll post the results later


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 11, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Look, my computer is being ************ slow, and I can't get my video for 4x4 from my phone to my computer.


Okay, noted


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 11, 2021)

Danggg I Came right there in like everything.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 11, 2021)

I've sent the results in the emails.
Time: 12 Oct 2021 1AM SGT TO 15 OCT 2021 1AM SGT

Only participants who qualified for the final/second round will be able to see the posts with the google form.
The post will be in the SAME email. Check it on or after 1AM 12 OCT SGT.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 11, 2021)

Y E S


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 11, 2021)

well crap i forgot about the comp lol sorry


----------



## awh (Oct 12, 2021)

I always come in dead last in the weekly competitions here, so I'm glad I didn't see this extra competition for me to come dead last in!


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 12, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> well crap i forgot about the comp lol sorry


Same. my bad.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 12, 2021)

@CFOP INC @LukasCubes It's okay, Just remember next time.

It's amazing how @BraydenAdamsSolves is ranked first in EVERY event. Amazing... He can do 20 more solves. Please remember to enter your results before 15 OCT SGT! @RainbowsAndStuff @Swamp347 @CubeRed @TheEpicCuber @Melvintnh327 @cuberswoop AND MANY OTHERS are also really awesome! (I can't list you all) Happy Cubing!


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 12, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> It's okay, Just remember next time.


NeXt TiMe? Ohhhhhh I'm excited if there's another one.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 13, 2021)

Registered again. Pretty average average. (LOL)


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Registered again. Pretty average average. (LOL)


what do you mean when you registered again?


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 13, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> what do you mean when you registered again?


He probably means that he has multiple e-mail accounts which he used to register.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 13, 2021)

Sorry for the confusion, I just meant that I Registered for the second round.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I just meant that I Registered for the second round.


Oh... Okay. Understood. 


Sorry guys, the final/second round of the Comp will end at 15 Oct. I'm busy on 14 Oct so I have to end this at 15 Oct. Thanks for understanding!

@cuberswoop hmm... Maybe I'll do another comp in November or December? My exams are coming soon so I need to study. I won't be able to organize a comp in the near future. Note: I'll change my username on Oct 24 to CubeForLife so remember me!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 15, 2021)

Note: As 2 competitors DID NOT participate in the second round of 3x3 competition, this will be the final round. There will be no more rounds.
@TheEpicCuber I will give you the rest of the day to do the comp as you notified me. I will NOT ACCEPT ANY responses after 5am SGT 16 Oct.

The 3x3 event, 2x2 is CLOSED. The 4x4 will close tomorrow as @TheEpicCuber notified me.

Please do this feedback form: https://forms.gle/au4tu1vJmq87VCh69

I will also give the podium winners a certificate in the email


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 15, 2021)

I had sent you the certificate in the emails 
You can print it
Except the 4x4 one tomorrow I will sent.
Note: I said Swamp347 got first in 2x2 in the email but it's actually RainbowsAndStuff! Forgive me. :0


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Oct 15, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I had sent you the certificate in the emails
> You can print it
> Except the 4x4 one tomorrow I will sent.
> Note: I said Swamp347 got first in 2x2 in the email but it's actually RainbowsAndStuff! Forgive me. :0


Ooh cool
Also the link didnt seem to work for me
I pasted it into safari and it never loaded
I could try again but i was just wondering if i did it wrong


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 15, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Ooh cool
> Also the link didnt seem to work for me
> I pasted it into safari and it never loaded
> I could try again but i was just wondering if i did it wrong


Hmm.. Can you try again?

Use google chrome


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Oct 15, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Hmm.. Can you try again?
> 
> Use google


I tried again, it didn’t work


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hmm.. I'm not sure what's the problem. I could access the link with my other account. Does any one else have this problem?


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Oct 15, 2021)

I could try it on a different device maybe


Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Hmm.. I'm not sure what's the problem. I could access the link with my other account. Does any one else have this problem?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 15, 2021)

Did you copy correctly? And pasted correctly?


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Oct 15, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Did you copy correctly? And pasted correctly?


Yeah i’m pretty sure


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 16, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Yeah i’m pretty sure


Ehh... Let's see if other cubers have this problem

@RainbowsAndStuff I sent another one. Check it out


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 16, 2021)

I think there's some sort of problem with my link I sent. so if you guys can't open the certificate than it's okay cuz I sent another link so check it out


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 16, 2021)

THIS IS THE END OF THE COMP.

Hey guys,
Thanks for participating in my comp. This is the end of it. I have already sent out your certificates for the podium winners. 
I hope you enjoy this online comp! I will do another comp like this in the future so stay tuned! Please do the feedback form I posted in my message earlier also. Lastly, I hope you had fun attending this online competition. Stay safe and cube in this pandemic!


Regards,
Ultimatecuber0814


----------



## Garf (Oct 16, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> THIS IS THE END OF THE COMP.
> 
> Hey guys,
> Thanks for participating in my comp. This is the end of it. I have already sent out your certificates for the podium winners.
> ...


It was fun for sure!!! I was worried about my times for the final round of 4x4 though.
Thank you for hosting this competition. I just hope I don’t get Singapore and PST mixed up.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 16, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> It was fun for sure!!! I was worried about my times for the final round of 4x4 though.
> Thank you for hosting this competition. I just hope I don’t get Singapore and PST mixed up.


 You still got 1st place anyway


----------

